# Tang soo do weapons



## bridgettangsoodo (Dec 12, 2017)

Excuse my silly question but could anyone help me to list Tang soo do weapons? There is one that called something like scream stick that i specifically would like to know how to spell.
Thanks.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 12, 2017)

This is a complete list of the weapons taught in Tang Soo Do as established by the founder (GM HWANG, Kee).

Hope that helps.


----------



## Danny T (Dec 12, 2017)

Dirty Dog said:


> This is a complete list of the weapons taught in Tang Soo Do as established by the founder (GM HWANG, Kee).
> 
> Hope that helps.


That is my understanding as well.


----------



## TrueJim (Dec 12, 2017)

bridgettangsoodo said:


> Excuse my silly question but could anyone help me to list Tang soo do weapons? There is one that called something like scream stick that i specifically would like to know how to spell.
> Thanks.



"Eskrima"

More info at: Taekwondo Weapons Training

But as others have pointed out, weapons aren't a formal part of the curriculum. Weapons are just something that some schools add to their training.


----------

